# Fertilator



## chrisl

compared it to Chucks calc...they are giving diff. amts based on same data. Somethings wrong w/ one of them.


----------



## Art_Giacosa

We used slightly different weights than Chuck's. We think ours is more accurate. This leads to the different results.


----------



## chrisl

Molecular wts? I also noticed for the better, that for instance, you're keeping up w/ the total amt. of K added...a little from kno3 and the rest from your K source. Nice.

Chris


----------



## fedge

Do you offer a dl'able version?


----------



## Art_Giacosa

Not at the moment. We may do so with the final release. It is still a beta version. 

Thanks for the kind comment.


----------



## jake

Yeah, a downloadable version would be super.


----------

